

Ask HN:PSD to HTML/CSS - biggs83

Good Morning HN.<p>This is my second post on the site. My first post, I started to learn to code, and its going well. But now my question is, are psd to html/css services really worth it? or the money?
======
kingsidharth
If you've invested in getting a well "decorated" PSD then by all means go it
is. But for a start-up agile development and Lean UX is the way to go. (IMO)

~~~
mathgladiator
I think it is worth-while to avoid PSDs in general, and I think people that
master Lean UX (or CSS driven design) will be a huge advantage once HTML5 is
standard.

~~~
kingsidharth
I'd avoid them too. Complete waste of time and effort.

------
maxbrown
If you're bootstrapping, not at all.

If you're a company paying it's designers/coders a premium salary, probably
worth it. You'll often end up paying more in-house in salary (and they can be
working on something more valuable)than you will paying a psd2html service.

------
damoncali
<http://psd2html.com> has given me good results in the past. Worth it? Depends
on how much you value your time.

------
ddemchuk
they're worth it when you're doing contract web design work and your margins
allow you to scale horizontally and still profit with them.

Also, once you've mastered the slicing process, it gets really boring, so
outsourcing it is a nice relief

